# OFFICIAL Lost Game Thread



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Let's move all discussion of the Lost game here to this thread so that we can better keep track of what is going on.

The best info I have found so far regarding the game is found here.

http://jayandjack.com/wiki/index.php?title=The_Lost_Experience

If we find anything else, let's post it here.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, I need some help here.

At the very bottom of the Hanso site, there is a RSS feed button and a login space. If you click on the RSS feed button you get this:

http://www.thehansofoundation.org/feed/thehansofoundation.xml

I think this error is intentional.

If you look at the Page Source, you get this: 

<?xml version="1.0" ?> 
<rss version="2.0" >

<channel>

The Hanso Foundation 
<description>The Hanso Foundation</description> 
http://www.thehansofoundation.org</link>

<item> 
thehansofoundation.org relaunches 
<description>The Hanso Foundation stands at the vanguard of social and scientific research for the advancement of the human race. www.thehansofoundation.org re-launches with a new look. Sign up to the newsletter if you want to get updates.</description>

http://www.thehansofoundation.org</link> 
</item>

<item> 
Joop the Orangutan's 105th birthday 
<description>The Hanso Foundation Life-Extension Project celebrated a milestone in the 105th birthday of experimental subject 626. Experimental subject 626, known to Hanso Life Extension project researchers as "Joop," is an orangutan originally harvested by British explorers in the early 1900s</description> 
http://www.thehansofoundation.org</link> 
</item>

</channel> 
</rss>​
OK, what is suspicious to me is this part:

"Joop,"

What is the crap in front of and behind the name Joop? Is this coding of some sort? If so, what does it mean? Or, what is it trying to do?

EDIT: And why are there question marks here:

<?xml version="1.0" ?>


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Plus, if you view source, where it says 

&ldquo;Joop,&rdquo; 

ldquo and rdquop is written in orange.....


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

I added the RSS feed to my News Reader program and it works just fine. Sometimes browsers blow up when you view raw XML. Not sure that it's an intentional error, as all of that looks like standard XML to me.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.joop.com/

All the answers you need.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

7thton said:


> Plus, if you view source, where it says
> 
> "Joop,"
> 
> ldquo and rdquop is written in orange.....


&ldquo is HTML code for  and " is HTML code for .

Whatever program you're using to view the source probably highlights the special character codes in orange.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

canyonero! said:


> I added the RSS feed to my News Reader program and it works just fine. Sometimes browsers blow up when you view raw XML. Not sure that it's an intentional error, as all of that looks like standard XML to me.


OK...Firefox isn't handling it well then...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.thelostexperience.com/

Seems to have some info....


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

7thton said:


> OK...Firefox isn't handling it well then...


Correct. IE gives the same error. While they can usually read/display RSS/XML feeds, unexpected characters will give them headaches. If you use a News Reader program or site (http://www.bloglines.com), they'll display properly.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

7thton..

I made the first letter (page) into an actual html text site with images for logo and signature..

This was before I knew they had an image version on that wikipedia site.

If you guys want to steal the work I did  or the text it's available at:

http://www.glumlord.com/lost/lost.html


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

glumlord said:


> 7thton..
> 
> I made the first letter (page) into an actual html text site with images for logo and signature..
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any thoughts on these sites?

http://minnesotametallurgy.com/

http://www.thewidmoregroup.com/


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I bet they're fake. They're WAY too obvious!

edit: by "fake" I mean fan-sites, created solely by fans that have nothing to do with "the game".


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

So, anyone make any progress on this, beyond the "missing organs" bit?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Big find today:

http://persephone.thehansofoundation.org/

I'm not sure what it means...

UPDATE:

From another site:

The Numbers solved!

Well here are the numbers.

106 98 111 32 117 98 115 32 114 115 110 102 32 102 118 32 102 118 101 71 32 49 32 108 110 90 32 116 117 98 46 83 69 71 32 103 110 32 111 118 32 116 98 73

Now you can run these numbers through a ROT13 translator (ROT 13) to get this.

wob hof efas si sirT 1 yaM gho.FRT ta bi goV

Reversing that you get: Vog ib at TRF.ohg May 1 Tris is safe foh bow

Swap the b with n and the V with L and the h with r and you get:

Log in at THF.org May 1 This is safe for now


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

They say you can get that first URL by highlighting text over by the "important update" download for the PDF that relates to the site security violations over the past few days. I don't see this text. Where is it?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

There is also this

http://www.thehansofoundation.org/press/05_05_06.pdf


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> They say you can get that first URL by highlighting text over by the "important update" download for the PDF that relates to the site security violations over the past few days. I don't see this text. Where is it?


See post 17!


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Here's something. On the "Joop's Corner" page, just below the "Joop's Corner" there is a hidden text input box that you can type into. Haven't gotten it to do anything yet though.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

at,
http://www.thehansofoundation.org/video/thehansofoundationPSA.flv

You'll need a FLV player to play it.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried e-mailing "Hugh McIntyre" from that pdf?


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> They say you can get that first URL by highlighting text over by the "important update" download for the PDF that relates to the site security violations over the past few days. I don't see this text. Where is it?


I think this may depend on which version of Acrobat Reader you have installed, because it works on my home machine but not my work machine.

Right-click anywhere in the document and select "select all". The text will all highlight as will an additional block at the very bottom of the page. Hover your cursor over the block and you will find a web link to the persephone.thehansofoundation.org page.

(The link works even without highlighting; it's just a bit harder to find.)


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Solver said:


> at,
> http://www.thehansofoundation.org/video/thehansofoundationPSA.flv
> 
> You'll need a FLV player to play it.


I don't have a FLV player. Can you summarize?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So is there anywhere that is chronicling the clues and hints and progress in order so that someone who's a few days behind can actually play along rather than just seeing the solutions to the puzzles here?

Did anyone participate in the A.I. online game back in 2001? There was an online community at www.cloudmakers.org that all banded together to "play" the game and someone also took the time to do daily updates so people could read what was going and and get the gist of the storyline without actually solving all of the puzzles.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I've been playing around with decompiling the flash files on thehansofoundation.org. I've been using a tool called Flare (http://www.nowrap.de/flare.html). The HTML from the site references hanso.swf, and decompiling that, I found it references http://thehansofoundation.org/config.xml, which references a bunch of other .swf files.

I've found a few interesting things:

1) The login fields at the bottom of the screen and on the bio page seem to be hard wired to reject.

2) http://thehansofoundation.org/swf/extra/Joop_2.swf contains a URL: http://www.familytrack.net/listing.html. I haven't figured out how to get there in the flash app, though, and the URL is 404.

3) http://thehansofoundation.org/content_execbios.swf contains an email address: [email protected]. I tried sending email to this address, as well as [email protected], and my messages were returned to sender in both cases.

4) I did find all the Persephone text that is accessible through the site, as well as the "subverting authority" text, but I didn't find any new text.

All in all, not that exciting. But perhaps this will inspire someone to do some more digging.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

tanstaafl said:


> Here's something. On the "Joop's Corner" page, just below the "Joop's Corner" there is a hidden text input box that you can type into. Haven't gotten it to do anything yet though.


On Joops Corner now, I'm just getting the little load symbol with the % loading. I thought it was an error, but if you watch it, the %'s are showing the numbers. Can't find anything else though.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

markb said:


> I've been playing around with decompiling the flash files on thehansofoundation.org. I've been using a tool called Flare (http://www.nowrap.de/flare.html). The HTML from the site references hanso.swf, and decompiling that, I found it references http://thehansofoundation.org/config.xml, which references a bunch of other .swf files.
> 
> I've found a few interesting things:
> 
> ...


Have you seen this yet?

http://webmail.thehansofoundation.org/imp/login.php


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

On the Gary Troup page, Enzo Valenzetti is mentioned. Troup even wrote a book about him.

I found this on Google Video.

I'm not sure what it means, if anything.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Looks like today's mystery involves trying to figure out the login for thf.org

The "numbers" from the site from the PDF that were decrypted last week have been updated and now seem to indicate the "safe" date to login is the 8th (today).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

devdogaz said:


> So is there anywhere that is chronicling the clues and hints and progress in order so that someone who's a few days behind can actually play along rather than just seeing the solutions to the puzzles here?


http://jayandjack.com/wiki/index.php?title=The_Lost_Experience

http://www.thelostexperience.com/

http://lost.beloblog.com/

Yes, they offer solutions unfortunately but so far that's all I've found.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> http://jayandjack.com/wiki/index.php?title=The_Lost_Experience
> 
> http://www.thelostexperience.com/
> 
> ...


Also here.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

tanstaafl said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried e-mailing "Hugh McIntyre" from that pdf?


I did, it bounced.

KD


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

7thton said:


> Have you seen this yet?
> 
> http://webmail.thehansofoundation.org/imp/login.php


I have. I think it may just be something that came with the web hosting service, and not part of the game. (I'm not sure.) Horde is real webmail software. The HTML source doesn't contain anthing interesting. It sends the login information off to the server to be verified, as one would expect.



cwoody222 said:


> Looks like today's mystery involves trying to figure out the login for thf.org
> 
> The "numbers" from the site from the PDF that were decrypted last week have been updated and now seem to indicate the "safe" date to login is the 8th (today).


Those solutions to the numbers don't seem credible to me. Especially the second set. There are a lot of different ways to rearrange the letter so they sort of make sense, but no way to tell which solution, if any, is correct.

As of yet, the flash applet on thehansofoundation.org hasn't been update, and I'm pretty sure that would have to happen before a login could succeed.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

The thehansofoundation.org site has been updated. Go to the Executive Bios section, and click on the caption of the lower Alvar Hanso photograph.


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

So does the fact that the date under his picture is 2003, yet the video everyone in the hatch watched seemed dated mean anything?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Anyone else see the Hanso ad in the paper today? At least in the Chicago Tribune, it's a couple of pages in in the first section of the paper. 1/4 page ad on the bottom. Guess they're going all out with this.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jubrand said:


> Anyone else see the Hanso ad in the paper today? At least in the Chicago Tribune, it's a couple of pages in in the first section of the paper. 1/4 page ad on the bottom. Guess they're going all out with this.


Is there a scan anywhere?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

7thton said:


> Is there a scan anywhere?


Not that I've seen online anywhere, and I don't have the paper at work with me. I'm sure it'll show up somewhere online soon though.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

http://www.thelostexperience.com/

has the ad from the Philly Inquirer


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Does anyone else NOT hear the morse code while viewing the "map" thing from yesterday? I sure don't.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Does anyone else NOT hear the morse code while viewing the "map" thing from yesterday? I sure don't.


You have to let the "where is Alvar Hanos" bit go on for a couple of minutes.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

For reference:

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3628/fullmap7rq.jpg


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I can't get this to work, can any of you?

http://www.thelostexperience.com/2006/05/the_hanso_foundation_update.php


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I can't get this to work, can any of you?
> 
> http://www.thelostexperience.com/2006/05/the_hanso_foundation_update.php


Which part? The clock changes at :15 at :42 of every hour.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

This part:

On thehansofoundation, go to executive bios and click on Mittelwerk. You get his bio with a little input bubble. Enter the code (heir apparent) like this...

I enter the code and nothing happens.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Got it. Capitalization counts. Heir Apparent worked.


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

wow... i feel so behind the game now. Guess you have to watch that RSS feed, by the time you see the commercial everybody's already figured everything out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bump. Please use this thread to discuss all the webstuff rather than the actual episode thread.

thanks,


----------



## TravisKU (Nov 26, 2001)

The posted the ad about "Bad Twin" on the site. I was also able to find this letter that was sent to the publishers by Hugh.

http://thehansofoundation.org/press/extra/uploads/paris/legalmiller_final.pdf

I just picked up my copy of "Bad Twin" and am heading downstairs to start it.

Travis


----------



## teknubic (Oct 18, 2005)

So the numbers on Persephone's sub-domain have changed since the post on p.1 of this thread. They are now:
72 65 83 32 87 73 78 32 72 79 83 84 32 80 67 32 73 78 32 78 73 76 32 85 82 71 69 46 32 56 44 32 110 111 116 32 49 32 97 110 100 32 54 46
The only translation I've found that makes (some) sense is from Decimal:
HAS WIN HOST PC IN NIL URGE. 8, not 1 and 6.
Does that mean anything to any of you?


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

WHO IS RUNNING THIS PLACE

Same thing Persephone says to you after you watch Hanso's travel map.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

A couple of new developments today:

1) The following comment has been added to the HTML source of http://thehansofoundation.org:



2) The numbers on http://persephone.thehansofoundation.org have been updated. The new numbers are the ASCII values for the word "standby".


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

markb said:


> A couple of new developments today:


This site is interesting. I like the bit about the shark.

I wonder how this site fits in to the game though...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

The link to the DJ Dan podcast is not working on the site, but here is the direct link:

http://djdan.am/podcast-a.html

Note the use of the "chain pulling something" sound that is also used on Lost and the use of the word "frak."


----------



## gryphon00 (Jul 23, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted before or not, but I couldn't find it in a search.

For those of you who are still following the Lost game, Hugh McIntyre from the Hanso Foundation is supposed to be interviewed on Jimmy Kimmell Live! tonight.

http://abc.go.com/primetime/jimmykimmel/index.html


----------



## El Gabito (Mar 11, 2004)

Is nobody on this site keeping up with this anymore?


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

There's a new DJ Dan podcast available from the sublymonal.com site. If you enter "persephone", one of the images you'll see will be the tail of an airplane with "108" written on it. If you enter 108 you'll hear the podcast.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I been busy and haven't been able to get into "The Lost Experience", but i did manage to read "Bad Twin" this weekend. Thankfully, it was short. What a dull, poorly written book. Lostpedia suggests it was ghost written by James Patterson. I haven't read any Patterson, so I couldn't say if it was up to his usual stuff. I lol'd when he compared a boat in dry dock to a whale with an erect penis. Nothing funnier than a bad metaphor.

Perhaps the novel will become more interesting as I get into the "experience" (hopefully, I'll have time this week).

I did chuckle when the main character went through the drive-through at Mr. Cluck's.

The author's and character's musings on islands and purgatory and "good and evil" were awfully shallow. And the characters were thinly drawn. Before I read Lostpedia, I assumed the novel was ghost written by one of the show's writers or creators. It read like a first novel--what works for a teleplay won't necessarily work for a novel (i wouldn't think).

I immediately noticed the "apparent anachronism" (as Lostpedia describes it) when a character references the date November 28 2004 as in the past, although flight 815 is supposedly a future event during the time of the novel. Odd to screw up the date for this story when the show's creators are well aware of exactly what days certain events occur.

I guess I'll look elsewhere when I jump into the "experience" (if I do) since this thread seems to have died. Just wondered if anyone else had read the book and what they thought of it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm still following the "experience". The problem is - it's boring.

Every few days there's some new "clue". So far they've all been solved relatively quickly and they all reveal the same thing... the Hanso Foundation does bad things and is run by bad people.

Yea, we get it. Move on, please.

Honestly I've been more interested in how some of the clues were solved then the actual parts of the "mystery" they provide.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Yeah, so far I've been disapointed with the "experience". I agree, boring thus far.

I'm still holding out hope that this takes off now that the show's over and the powers that be can focus a bit more on it, but we'll see.

KD


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well, I guess everyone just let this die?

I kinda did 'cause I didn't do much with it over the July 4th weekend. Last week I played catchup and used one of the sites that compile everything together to find/watch all the videos.

Basically the game has been broken up into 3 parts. A quick refresh:

Part 1 was "Percephene" hacking the Hanso Foundation site and letting us, the viewer, know that the CEOs, etc were bad guys.

Part 2 was "Percephene" outing herself as "Rachel Blake" who then traveled to various counties, tracking some of the Hanso big-wigs, finding out some stuff about the history of Alvo Hasno and the Foundation. She shared this info with us thru her blog and vlogs posted throughout the web. (hidden at real-life company websites... ie: product placement)

Part 3 just started. Seems Rachel got some MAJOR info in the form of a video. She set up a website (www.hansoexposed.com) which she announced during her LIVE performance/appearance at Comic-Con during a Lost Q&A sessions with creators/actors. A very cool tie-in to "real life" if you ask me! 

In order to view the whole video you have to find secret codes that she's hidden throughout the web. Each code reveals a piece of the video to you, out of order, of course. There will be 70 pieces total. About a dozen are available so far.

While doing it daily it gets boring, but I found playing 'catchup' like this is more fun and does reveal a cool story that I hope will allow me to appreciate season 3 more.

Anyway, have at it. Just wanted to resurrect this thread...


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

I havent been following this game much at all, I am happy to let others mess with it and read the results later. In any case, it looks like there will be some significant findings to come shortly. Like the meaning behind the numbers! Thats one I have wanted to know for a while but would actually rather find out on the show instead of on the Lost Experience game...

Here is a link with the story:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20060725/en_tv_eo/19588


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

bigcb37 said:


> I havent been following this game much at all, I am happy to let others mess with it and read the results later. In any case, it looks like there will be some significant findings to come shortly. Like the meaning behind the numbers! Thats one I have wanted to know for a while but would actually rather find out on the show instead of on the Lost Experience game...
> 
> Here is a link with the story:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/eo/20060725/en_tv_eo/19588


Man, that sucks. IMO, that's way too big a piece of information to reveal in an online game that 95% of LOST fans will never even see. Hope this completed video is readily available...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Are you kidding?

The day after it's compiled, someone will have stuck the thing (the completed video) up on YouTube. No doubt.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The day after it's compiled, someone will have stuck the thing (the completed video) up on YouTube. No doubt.


Yeah, there's no doubt about that. That's not quite what I meant.  I would hope that the producers would consider incorporating the completed video into the show itself somehow. There's no doubt there's many a fan of LOST who has no clue about The Lost Experience.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Ah, well, whether it's revealed via the video or not, I'm sure something that important would be revealed to viewers of the show during the show somehow (in-story I mean).

However, will the Losties find out too? Or just us?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> However, will the Losties find out too? Or just us?


That's actually an interesting thought that might be kinda cool.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I feel like I'm very late to the party... I just listened to the 7/31 Official LOST Podcast that featured the Q&A session where "Rachel" went off on the panel. I was driving to work and was thinking, "OK - this is either the world's biggest LOST fan, or a complete psycho..." Then she gave the website and I figured this was a publicity thing.

Sure enough, I checked out hansoexposed.com and, of course, searched the TCF and apparently I'm 67 posts and several months behind on this...

DOH!


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

If you're interested in actually following along still, it might not be too hard to catch up. I think that the Hanso Exposed site has a brief synopsis of what has happened so far. Other sites that have synopses are:

http://thelostexperienceclues.blogspot.com/

http://lost.beloblog.com/

I think you could probably skip part 1, as we didn't receive any necessary information during that part of the game. Part 2 begins with Rachel's blog and the videos that she posts (most of which have since been removed from their original site, but are still available through different people's youtube sites).

It might be worth checking out, as one press release suggests that the meaning of the numbers will be revealed (though this probably means we'll end up with more questions than answers about the numbers in the end).


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

THANKS! I spent some time snooping around yesterday and found some other sites that have aggregated a lot of the information as well.

Pretty cool idea! And pretty cool how *not* realizing this was going on didn't detract from the show, but now knowing really enhances it!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Another chapter is starting...

Go to ApolloCandy.com and check out the distribution locations/dates for when they'll be in your town giving out real Apollo (from the show) candy bars.

Then go to http://www.whereisalvar.com/

There are specially marked bars (like Wonka's golden ticket) that people need to find and enter info in on the site. Once enough are found, something more will be revealed.

Also, about 50 of the 70 pieces of the video have been found now too.

We're winding down...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

PS I'm nowhere near any of the locations so if anyone can pick me up a bar, I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Don't eat it!



> CONFIDENTIAL MEMORANDUM
> 
> TO: Dr. Hackett
> Apollo Candy
> ...


I qot this from the Lost Experience walktrough thread  at lost.cubit.net. A pretty good place to get up to speed on the game.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

All 70 pieces of the video are released. They form a video.

http://www.hansoexposed.com/player/3bb4f6b3a3d181bcb360f53898a91184

Note: the 'numbers' are explained in the video. So, if you'd rather watch the show w/o that info, don't watch this video.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, this is VERY significant. You may want to start a whole new thread to discuss this so that all the other LOST fans know. I'm still in shock at all the info we got after watching. Wow.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm still trying to decide if I want to watch it or wait for the show...


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I want to watch it or wait for the show...


My understanding initially was that the stuff from this video would not be discussed in the episodes of LOST. I really don't see how they could do that though, but you never know... I can see why you might be torn, but I thought it was great.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

pcguru83 said:


> Wow, this is VERY significant. You may want to start a whole new thread to discuss this so that all the other LOST fans know. I'm still in shock at all the info we got after watching. Wow.


OK 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315239


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmmm....

That's all I can say about it for now.

I wouldn't see any harm in watching the video since it doesn't really have anything to do with the characters on the show. It explains some of the aspects of it and of course the explaination of the numbers.

And that guy didn't look like Alvar Hanso to me. I thought he was an older, heavier set guy. Before we saw that picture of him being off in the shadows, thats the only image of him i remember seeing.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> And that guy didn't look like Alvar Hanso to me. I thought he was an older, heavier set guy. Before we saw that picture of him being off in the shadows, thats the only image of him i remember seeing.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I think they picked someone who looked CLOSE to the tiny shot we've got during the show... probably because they couldn't get the original actor or something.

I don't THINK it's anything sinister.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

WOW!  .......Just saw the video and I'am SCARED!!!


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

It's taking forever to load....stuck on 69 of 70.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Here it is on Youtube


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Well, it's officially over. This site has a pretty good guide to what little happened since the video was pieced together and released.

http://thelostexperienceclues.blogspot.com/


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Overall, I'd rate TLE as ok, but wow -- what a lame conclusion.

Rachel is Hanso's daughter? Jeez... 

[Darth Vader]
Rachel....I am your father...
[/Darth Vader]

That has totally soured my overall perception. The video segment thing was pretty cool though....nice slow burn, albeit frustrating it was a good frustration waiting for new segments to get found. And it was interesting info about some of the background of The Hanso Foundation.

KD


----------

